# The fracking fight



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I read an small article on fracking and those left wing groups fighting against it.

The most interesting part is, ready...............

The Russians are financing them!

They are working to keep us from exporting LNG to Europe, killing their monopoly.

That would kill their influence (AKA blackmale) like they have already pulled,

cutting off the gas flow already to eastern European countries and threatening others.

Those EPA nutzoids action now make sense. 

I think the feds need to investigate the finances of those opposition organizations for just that.

I am willing to bet O'thigger was in collusion with Putin on this,

by trying to shut out all drilling on federal lands, and stopping all fracking and oil exploration.

He in my opinion is the biggest F'n traitor since Benedict Arnold.

Anybody else seen this or have any thoughts???


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

He wasn't kidding about that fundamental change.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know a lot about fracking but why does this not surprise me.

Not sure if this is the same story you read but it outlines what you were saying.

http://www.newsweek.com/putin-funding-green-groups-discredit-natural-gas-fracking-635052

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think the Republican swamp creatures are reluctant to investigate the many misdeeds of the Democratic swamp creatures because they are guilty of doing similiar crimes. They all want to keep those worms in the can.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't know a lot about fracking but why does this not surprise me.
> 
> Not sure if this is the same story you read but it outlines what you were saying.
> 
> ...


I don't remember, that is why I did not provide a link.

But it covers it also.

I am, so sick of the shit going on to "F" us over at every turn by these F'N politicians from both sides.

When the hell are the sheep in this country going to wake up??????

Most likely when they are in line for the ID chip insertion.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I think the Republican swamp creatures are reluctant to investigate the many misdeeds of the Democratic swamp creatures because they are guilty of doing similiar crimes. They all want to keep those worms in the can.


Is this not the pure truth? Crooked bastards.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I read an small article on fracking and those left wing groups fighting against it.
> 
> The most interesting part is, ready...............
> 
> ...


Fracking is the leftover fluids from well drilling correct?

If so then yeah I'm pretty against it. It just doesn't seem right to put pollution down into Mother Earth.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

No. Fracking is pumping a fracking liquid that is mixed with small particles (sand) under extremely high pressure down into the ground. The high pressure fractures the bedrock and opens tiny cracks. The sand gets into the cracks holding them open after the pressure is released. The oil or gas then migrates thru these tiny fissures to the well head. The contaminated liquid is an undesirable by-product if the process. 

This is my understanding of the process. If I am wrong, please correct me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Depends on chemicals used and how deep and where the aquifer goes compared to the fracking. I have heard arguments for and against. Problem is no one is transparent and no one really knows all the answers. There is also a lot of BS going around too the clouds the issue.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did anyone tell Mueller about this?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> No. Fracking is pumping a fracking liquid that is mixed with small particles (sand) under extremely high pressure down into the ground. The high pressure fractures the bedrock and opens tiny cracks. The sand gets into the cracks holding them open after the pressure is released. The oil or gas then migrates thru these tiny fissures to the well head. The contaminated liquid is an undesirable by-product if the process.
> 
> This is my understanding of the process. If I am wrong, please correct me.


That's close enough.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My posting was not for the pro or con of fracking, which I am pro on, but for the Russian interference in it,

And the failure of the media to report on it, we all know why, this is as big as Uranium One in my opinion.

HOW MANY OTHER ANTI AMERICAN PRODUCTION GROUPS ARE FUNDED BY THE RUSSIANS???????????????

Looks like something else the Justice? Dept. is missing out on, perhaps following Dick Holder's orders still?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Did anyone tell Mueller about this?


Probably covering for it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

not sure about the Russians being involved - but if it divides the US and keeps the roil going - you can get some $$$$$ from guys like Soros .....

look at the absolute mess Obammy created by siding with the anti-pipeline leftists - and he was in for his railroad tanker cut of the profits - there's $$$$ involved somewhere ....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I live in fracking state, I think we still do. I will check.
Lots of fights over it.
I know nothing of it.
One thing I know, is FOLLOW THE MONEY.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The most recent boom on fracking was in south Texas and North Dakota.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I am in a fracking region of texas, we don't have the earth quakes that central OK has because we don't have deep injection wells for the disposing of the waste water like OK does. Daily there are 200 car long trains that go into San Angelo with fracking sand. You see the sand haulers (semis) hauling this fracking sand to all points of the compass out of the san angelo area. There are gas and oil wells just a few miles from my house and still no earth quakes here in this area. Another beauty of the area is no crude oil pipelines, we got natural gas lines that run helter skeltor above ground and below ground, but the crude is hauled by tanker truck to pipeline heads or to refineries in the area. Texas alone is pumping as much per day as Saudi, and more gas wells coming on line every day. As for the feds trying to block fracking in this area, good luck the land is all privately owned. Very little fed land in texas, biggest chunk is Big Bend National Park. 90% of texas is private land, so good luck Feds. Big legal battle ongoing with BLM up in the red river area about state boundry, but that is not looking good for the feds yet at this time from the last local news I have been reading on the subject. So very little Federal fingers in the carbon fuel area here in texas, but they do keep trying.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

yooper_sjd said:


> So very little Federal fingers in the carbon fuel area here in texas, but they do keep trying.


Of course they do. Don't they always.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

There are definitely concerns about the fracking in OK/KS that seem to be causing an increase in earthquakes of the 4ish magnitude. I think I'd seen somewhere that Kansans were trying to stop the OK fracking due to the damage being caused to buildings. Unfortunately this is one of many topics I have very little knowledge on so I can't say whether I'm pro fracking or not, but in general I think it's been a very good thing for energy costs.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

The earthquakes are caused by waste water injection wells. What happens is once a well is fracked. They pump the waste water back out of the freshly fracked well. There is also waste water that comes out with the oil or gas. They take this to a well that is no longer producing or a well specifically drilled for waste water. The water is forced in this well under pressure. What they believe is the reason for the earthquakes is they are over pressuring these waste wells.

As too whether there is any problem with contaminating the water table. Consider this most oil and gas wells are an average of 4500 ft deep. This well has a casing that goes down to depth. Most water wells are less then 1000ft deep. That's a long way for oil to travel uphill. I'm not saying it's impossible but to me it seems improbable.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

If anyone is interested in following the financials of the frackers, and oil generally, check out srsroccoreport.com.
He has charts, interviews, videos, etc.
He does get a wide variety of comments.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@SOCOM42

I have no doubt that Foreign influence is working/funding to stop any effort to Make America Great Again. The EU, Russia, George Soros, OPEC, obama, our own EPA and Department of Education (both need defunded and elimination immediately) as well as other individuals and organizations do not want the US to be energy independent.

"They" were successful in all but eliminating any new drilling in the Gulf of Mexico and mark my words, one big "accident" that can be tied to fracking will change things in favor of the anti-US oil people.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is a link to one from today, the F"N Sierra Club is up to their traitorous acts again.

https://www.dailysignal.com/2018/04...qZHduTlZQdXFcL3Q1Wjc2QTZDVG5DSXhYRllNZklLUCJ9


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't remember, that is why I did not provide a link.
> 
> But it covers it also.
> 
> ...


When do you suppose these people woke up?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> When do you suppose these people woke up?
> 
> View attachment 75985


When the Brausbad started emanating Hydrogen Cyanide gas instead of water.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Fracking does a lot of damage to the local environment, ground water, and has been known to facilitate earthquakes, so I'm against it unless it's necessary. Instead of fighting against fracking, those liberals ought to focus on more immediate environmental problems, like cleaning up all the shit on the streets of places like San Francisco.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> Fracking does a lot of damage to the local environment, ground water, and has been known to facilitate earthquakes, so I'm against it unless it's necessary. Instead of fighting against fracking, those liberals ought to focus on more immediate environmental problems, like cleaning up all the shit on the streets of places like San Francisco.


History maker right there!!!! Shortest post ever from the dear teacher!!!!!!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> History maker right there!!!! Shortest post ever from the dear teacher!!!!!!


And I believe this would be your shortest dig at me, right here.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> And I believe this would be your shortest dig at me, right here.


Oh wait, it may be close to the shortest. But I may need to go back and start looking now at all your latest posts, to keep my biological memory file clear and to the point so I may do up a long post with multiple digs (and some fracking on your train off though process). After all I am one of them old men hecklers from up on the balcony of the Muppet Show


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> ... But I may need to go back and start looking now at all your latest posts ...


Don't bother if it's too painful. After all, I am just a muppet, and I'll have a lot more useless things to say in the future.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> I am just a muppet, and I'll have a lot more useless things to say in the future.


Now, without a question, the truth comes forth!:vs_laugh:


----------

